# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El río Vistula, en Polonia

## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos de este río a su paso por Cracovia cedidas por mi amigo Carles.

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas imagenes de uno de los grandes de Europa.
Gracias, Sergi y Carles  :Wink:

----------

